# All Hers grouper diggin birthday smack down 8/3



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Crew was Captain Wayne, Debbie (birthday girl), Captain Morgan and Peggy. Missing one of our crew members, but for good reason. Beautiful morning headed out of North Light. 











Pin fish traps slap full of quality baits!











Stopped for ice and we were off running. Started off with a trash can trigger, some Mongos and a couple peanut dolphin we caught off a small weed mat. Stopped for AJ but no go. When we made it to the grouper hole the bite was slow, but after a couple stops it was game on! Capt. Wayne found 'em. At one spot we almost had a quad hookup, but I of course had to be the one that lost the fourth, haha. We ended up with 8 Gags, 1 Red Grouper, 1 mahi, 1 trigger and a few Mongos. Didnt do well on the jigs, all fish caught on live pins or cut Bonita, minus the dolphin. Steve caught the biggest at 30lbs to win the title of Mr. G! Rest of the fish were 8-30lbs, had a nice grade of grouper, just two shy of our limit. 











A little bubbly for the birthday girl on the way in! 











Cheers to an awesome fisherwoman and better friend! Thanks team for an awesome trip on the All Hers! What a great day!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy birthday Debbie. 

Good job y'all, as usual.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you JoeZ. Couldn't have asked for a better birthday than being in the Gulf fishing. 

Thanks Nic for posting report. Was a awesome day on the water with good friends. Loved the Champagne and Ernie frying us up some fresh Grouper. Don't get any better than that.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great job you guys! Nice haul of groopah!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Ha, I always forget something, the icing on the cake. Ernie at Dockside fried up some fresh grouper and a spread of food that was amazing, great way to end the day! Was a well rounded trip, Thanks Debbie!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like fun times!


----------

